# woodgrain dash and bucket seat question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish to put woodgrain on my 68 Tempest dash, is mine an exact copy of a premium GTO dash? Would the applacation of the woodgrain be the same as resotring a GTO dash? Is it typical to just use contact paper? I need to find a GTO parts catalog for restoring to see available aftermarket parts

Lastly, I will be replacing my split bench front seat with buckets. What other GM cars have the same seat cores allowing the seat tracks to bolt up to my floor pans and provide the structure needed for aftermarket GTO seat covers. I am looking for a stock look


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

woodgrain insert should be the same, if you buy the real burled walnut get the one with the laminated alum backing plate, living in MI with the extreme temperature shift my wood has started to curl a bit as it shrinks and expands, the backer plate will help keep it flat. as for seats the A-body seats should be the same frames and pads across the board with only different covers. My Buckets are from a corvair and the same frames and pads as the 65' GTO, and i got them for a steal because they did not have the letters GTO in the description.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

